# Your comments please.



## Pappy (Jul 15, 2015)

The funnier, the better


----------



## Pappy (Jul 15, 2015)

Same time next week?


----------



## Falcon (Jul 15, 2015)

Wasn't THAT a blast?


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 15, 2015)

"So it's a law?"


----------



## Pappy (Jul 15, 2015)

I know the cop.


----------



## Lon (Jul 15, 2015)

Where Is The Money?


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 15, 2015)

Sh*t, that was fun!


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 15, 2015)

you have the bail?


----------



## imp (Jul 15, 2015)

Lawyer bought the judge.   imp


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 15, 2015)

Just like old times ...


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 15, 2015)

Damn, we got tattoo's!?!


----------



## jujube (Jul 15, 2015)

Good idea, huh? Idiot!


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 15, 2015)

Mom! Dad! What the ...


----------



## Pappy (Jul 15, 2015)

Swallow it quick, Joe.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 15, 2015)

NO, not THAT, Joe!


----------



## Susie (Jul 16, 2015)

Pappy said:


> The funnier, the better


Did you turn off the stove?


----------



## Kitties (Jul 16, 2015)

Shouldn't have done that!


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 17, 2015)

Who called the Taxi?


----------



## Pappy (Jul 17, 2015)

This ain't no taxi.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 17, 2015)

Forgive my checkered past!


----------

